
Bakkt to the Future: ICE's Bitcoin Platform Facing 2nd Delay - Blocktv
https://blocktv.com/article/2018-12-23/5c1f79a4a63cb-bakkt-to-the-future-ice-s-bitcoin-platform-facing-2nd-delay
======
Ohgod
Those delays are the worst.

